# Blue Bones?



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I recently saw Blue Buffalo's Blue Bones on one of our trips to PetsMart: 
Blue Buffalo healthy and natural dental chew bones

They come in three sizes and the ingredients seem decent. I was wondering if anyone has tried these before and what you all thought of them? I usually go for less processed chewies (like bully sticks) but these look interesting. What do you all think? 

*Ingredients*
Whole Ground Potato, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Water, Vegetable Glycerine, Blueberries, Peas, Carrots (a natural source of Vitamin A), Vegetable Juice, Sunflower Oil (natural source of Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids), Oat Bran, Flaxseed (natural source of Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids), Natural Chicken Flavor, Dried Parsley, Alfalfa Meal (a natural source of Chlorophyll), Calcium Carbonate, Citric Acid (a natural preservative), Calcium Ascorbate (a natural source of Vitamin C), Zinc Propionate, Vitamin E Supplement, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Taurine.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm not familiar with them Nida. Are they from US products and processed in the USA. That's one of the thing I check first and foremost.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Good call, Sue. I'm not sure if these are made in the USA (can't find it on the website) but I remember I did check a couple of the other Blue Buffalo treats and they were made in the USA. I'll check on the bag next time I'm in the store. I'm a little nervous about ALL chewies now but I need to find something that's safe because Bailey is such a chewer!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Their treats are so amazing. I have not tried the Blue Bones but just this week I got the Blue 'Tranquility" chicken jerky( they have lavendar and chamomille) and I aslo bought the little squared biscuits. I am so impressed. It's almade in the US.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The question isn't WHERE IT IS MADE, but what are the origin of the products. Many things come from China (organic foods are one of China's largest exports)---and are then made in another country. It is tricky, deciving and difficult to get to the bottom of. I have written to countless companies and gotten the run-around on more than just a few. Be sure and ask the IMPORTANT questions!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> The question isn't WHERE IT IS MADE, but what are the origin of the products. Many things come from China (organic foods are one of China's largest exports)---and are then made in another country. It is tricky, deciving and difficult to get to the bottom of. I have written to countless companies and gotten the run-around on more than just a few. Be sure and ask the IMPORTANT questions!


That's what I meant by US products -- that the ingredients are sourced here and not in China. I've had the same thing happen to me that Sandi did. That's why I really love the Kona Chips products because they are sourced from here. She started the company because her dog got very ill from Chinese products, so she's totally committed. And Tyler LOVES them.:chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> That's what I meant by US products -- that the ingredients are sourced here and not in China. I've had the same thing happen to me that Sandi did. That's why I really love the Kona Chips products because they are sourced from here. She started the company because her dog got very ill from Chinese products, so she's totally committed. And Tyler LOVES them.:chili:


:thumbsup::goodpost: Sue!
Last summer I was in communication (very blunt) w/a well known food company and asked for the origin (country) of every single ingredient listed in their food. Many of the ingredients were European but several were from less reputable countries---I think it took about 6-7 emails and writing to France to a CEO to find out where all of the products come from. They were more interested in wanting to know why I was so curious than to answer my direct question. They then tried to go around my question. When I said that our communication was ending because they had an aversion to answering my specific question---which I again repeated---they became defensive! They wanted to talk about quality control regardless of where the product originated. I told them that I would choose another food as they obviously were not into customer service. I think they were actually glad to get rid of me!
So buyer beware!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Don't forget that you have Bailey on a limited grain free diet. These chews have other ingredients outside of those 2 ingredients and also has brown rice...a grain. Remember you want to keep Bailey on a limited, grain free diet for at least 6 months to makes sure his GI system has fully healed. :thumbsup:

Blue Buffalo is an ok company. They are based here in the US. I've not done research as to where they do get their ingredients. If anyone wants to find out for sure, their contact info is 800-919-2833.

On their website, bluebuff.com, I found this in their FAQ's section:

*Where is your food manufactured?* We create and develop our own recipes with our staff veterinarians and PhD nutritionists. We work with only U.S. partners to manufacture our products according to our recipes and specifications. Product quality is our #1 priority. We have strict controls in place to make sure that our ingredients meet the highest quality standards. All of our ingredients are USDA-approved and inspected.


Since they are not shouting to the roof tops that all ingredients are from the US, probably not. But truthfully, it's very difficult to find a company that can say that. Even if it comes down to some added vitamins and minerals that may come from another country.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Don't forget that you have Bailey on a limited grain free diet. These chews have other ingredients outside of those 2 ingredients and also has brown rice...a grain. Remember you want to keep Bailey on a limited, grain free diet for at least 6 months to makes sure his GI system has fully healed. :thumbsup:
> 
> Blue Buffalo is an ok company. They are based here in the US. I've not done research as to where they do get their ingredients. If anyone wants to find out for sure, their contact info is 800-919-2833.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Crystal. Thanks for your post! Yup, I've been strictly adhering to the limited diet for Bailey but still continuing to look in to products that I may want to use for future use. Reading up on and researching different foods/treats has kind of become a hobby of mine. Bailey is such a chewer that I like to look in to safe, healthy things he could munch on...right now, he only gets sweet potato chews, which is one of the ingredients in his limited diet. 

I just wanted to see if anyone on here had any experience with these bones as I had not heard of them before. They seem to be decent so I'll look in to them more and maybe add them to my list of things to try out with Bailey someday...but yes, not anytime soon!


----------

